# What to put in a 80 gallon hex



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Although I'm primarily into reef tanks, I have an 80 gallon hex project that I'm going to do for my office. I'd like some suggestions on livestock to include. It's been over 20 years since I've had a freshwater tank (the last was angelfish) and I'm after some suggestions as far as fish that aren't too aggressive or to timid.

The tank will be in a reception area so it is probable that it will get the attention of children from tine to time. I don't want anything that might go into shock should a child start tapping fingers on the glass.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, I'm a chiropractor. Don't have that many children but I don't want the few I do to scare discus to death either.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I would go with african cichlids, very active good for everyone to watch.
mine never seemed to stress that bad when my ex gf's daughter went to town banging on the glass


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Maintenance? No, I' m going to set it up so there's no maintenance to speak of. I spend less than 15 minutes a week on maintenance on my reef tank. Freshwater should be a piece of cake if set up correctly. The tank measures 28" across the flats and is 28" tall. Don't know anything to speak of about african ciclids. I was kind of leaning toward an amazon biotope with angels as the features. Are African Ciclids hard on plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

drhank said:


> ...
> 
> . Are African Ciclids hard on plants?



yes


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

There really isn't any such thing as a no maintenance tank. They all need periodic water changes. If you have live plants, they will need harvesting. But you can help yourself out quite a bit by trying to as closely as possible emulate the natural conditions. That's what I'm going to do.

If I can have 8' of reef in my home and only spend 10 - 15 minutes a week maintaining it (which is all I spend), I should be able to do likewise in freshwater if I take the time and effort to set it up right from the beginning. In my office I won't have a lot of time to devote to maintenance so I'm going to take some extra time to make sure I do things right the first time.

If I'm wrong folks, please let me know. As I've said, it's been quite a while since I did freshwater. I'll be really interested in that rio ***** biotope.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds to me like the hardest part might be trying to find wild types of angels and discus. They have been bred to nearly ridiculous color variants.

Blackwater would interest the heck out of me but it might not thrill my patients. Fortunately I have a lot of time to play with. I don't expect to even have the tank resealed and a new stand and top made until next year.

At 60, I plan more and more, work slower and slower, and my results are better than they ever were when I was younger. I might also consider an Asian biotope. Always liked Gourami's too.


----------



## Platypunk (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually, angels are excellent for a hex, as their height is accommodated by the tank very well. Silver angels are a good choice if you are looking for natural, but the best (might need more of the dreaded maintenance on this one) would be altum angelfish.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I this going to be setup by your future patients?

*J/D*

and yes there is such a thing as a no water change tank.


at 62 nice to see someone else who thinks like me. kinda


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

And I thought I was old. Bob you're ancient!:really funny:

As far as South American Fish, try this:

Freshwater Fish Species in Rio ***** [Brazil]


----------

